
Interactively Explore 120M Flight Records with GPUs - tmostak
http://www.mapd.com/blog/2016/04/21/flying-through-flights-data-with-mapd/
======
mrdatabase
The demo is nice. The other thing is that a mapd server with 8 nvidia k40s for
3000 dollars each costs around 30000 (with CPU and main memory). For 30000 you
can also buy a 4 socket server with a terabyte of main memory. Even though the
GPUs can access their 300gb of memory much faster and have more cores, that
won't help you because database workloads (filtering, grouping, joining) is
not compute-intensive enough to give the GPU an advantage over CPU cores.

My bet is that a main memory database optimized for modern CPUs will do better
on even larger datasets at the same server costs.

~~~
tmostak
OP here. The demo is running off of the equivalent of a single K40. We can use
8 K80s to scale to billions of records with the same response time in
milliseconds.

And database workloads are often heavily memory bound so the terabytes per
second of memory bandwidth you can get on a GPU server can give you a huge
speed up, and of course you have the prodigious compute power of the GPUs on
tap if needed.

------
bmh100
Has anyone actually been able to contact MapD? I've emailed, called, and left
voicemails without any response. I'm not sure what is going on, but it's
strange for a potential customer to have such difficulty getting in touch with
sales.

~~~
tmostak
We're very sorry to hear that - did you email info at mapd dot com or sales at
mapd dot com?

------
noisy_boy
The Aloha Airlines and Hawaiian Airlines data seems odd - thousands of
negative delays?

~~~
smackfu
Most of their inter-island flights are every hour all day and I wouldn't be
surprised if they take off early if they have all the passengers on-board.

~~~
fapjacks
Bingo! I commuted weekly for years and that's exactly right. Island style
departures.

------
jlgaddis
Sounds like a fun dataset to play around with. I'll have to go look for it.

------
hntw1
The whitepaper link doesn't work for me.

~~~
tmostak
We tried and it seemed to be working fine. Please email us at info at mapd dot
com and we'll make sure to send you one. Also would be good to know what steps
you went through so we can fix if necessary.

------
chromedude
The demo is broken :/

~~~
tmostak
It looks to be working ok for us. Can you let us know what browser you are
using?

